# Directiva da União Europeia sobre inundações



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2007 às 00:44)

*Prevenção das inundações começa hoje*

Mais vale prevenir do que remediar. É com este objectivo em mente que entrou, esta segunda-feira, em vigor, a directiva sobre as inundações. Os Estados membros têm até 2015 para cumprir as três fases da directiva. Para começar, devem identificar as zonas de risco de inundação, que devem ser reavaliadas periodicamente. 



Depois, devem estabelecer mapas dessas zonas, que identifiquem os níveis de risco: baixo, médio ou elevado. Os mapas devem ter pormenores como o número de habitantes que podem vir a ser afectados ou as actividades económicas que podem sofrer consequências de uma cheia. Por fim, os Vinte e Sete devem elaborar planos de gestão dos riscos de inundação. Estes planos devem incluir medidas para reduzir a probabilidade de cheias e diminuir as suas potenciais consequências.
Desde 1998, os países da União sofreram 100 grandes cheias, que causaram 700 mortos e perdas económicas da ordem dos 25 mil milhões de euros.

Euronews


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2007 às 15:31)

Em Portugal, essas cartas de risco já devem existir.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2007 às 19:24)

Dan disse:


> Em Portugal, essas cartas de risco já devem existir.



De facto essas cartas existem as estruturas é que coitadas já para não falar dos meios para auxiliar e cordenar o pessoal...mas ok afinal inundações/cheias como deve ser já não se veem á pelo menos 8 anos.

Penso que temos um historial maior de secas que cheias.


----------



## Dan (27 Nov 2007 às 19:34)

Sim, ultimamente não têm ocorrido cheias nas grandes bacias hidrográficas, mas irão ocorrem, mais tarde ou mais cedo.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Nov 2007 às 19:42)

Dan disse:


> Sim, ultimamente não têm ocorrido cheias nas grandes bacias hidrográficas, mas irão ocorrem, mais tarde ou mais cedo.



Pois realmente é isso mas nos em Portugal não costumamos ter uma mentalidade "visionária de catástrofes" porque nem são frequentes e as poucas que ocorrem depressa se manifestam e depressa são esquecidas...Mas o pessoal com o tempo acaba por aprender essecialmente quando o frio começar a avançar  nós por agora no meu ver é preciso termos dois anos 2006 (em termos de precepitação) para que os solos retomem os seus ciclos naturais e não só...agora vamos lá ver quando que isso irá ocorrer


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2007 às 21:57)

Gerofil disse:


> *Prevenção das inundações começa hoje*
> 
> Mais vale prevenir do que remediar. É com este objectivo em mente que entrou, esta segunda-feira, em vigor, a directiva sobre as inundações. Os Estados membros têm até 2015 para cumprir as três fases da directiva. Para começar, devem identificar as zonas de risco de inundação, que devem ser reavaliadas periodicamente.
> 
> ...





Tinha que ser a União Europeia a obrigar-nos a limpar as sarjetas, limpar os riachos e regatos, podar as árvores de grande porte, etc....


----------

